# I need a backpack that won't make my back sweat



## ProphetBanana

I'm tired of my grocery pannier for taking my backpack to school.
I'm tired of having a sweaty backpack.
I don't want to fork over $100 for some over-priced, made in Taiwan backpack.
I need that technology that suspends the pack away from your back, utilizing mesh or something.


I've tried wearing a very light pack, but I still sweat. I've tried to empty all the contents of my back in a trunk bag, but the backpack still made me sweat. Please help. I'm sick of panniers, and I just want to wear a backpack without sweating.

I don't need a water bladder, or lots of gimmicks. Just pockets, a black color, and it can't look retarded. 

Thanks.


----------



## HIMEHEEM

The backpack is not your problem. 
Rub some antiperspirant all over your back.


----------



## seeborough

I do not believe that a pack that meets your requirements exists. I have tried many and in the end, panniers always win. 

Just out of curiosity...What does a "retarded" backpack look like?


----------



## ProphetBanana

HIMEHEEM said:


> The backpack is not your problem.
> Rub some antiperspirant all over your back.


Exactly what do I rub on my back, and is it practical to do so? I've worn wicking t-shirts to work and school, yet sweat still accumulates on my back. I'm sure the sweat marks aren't visible on wicking material, but I don't know.


----------



## ProphetBanana

seeborough said:


> I do not believe that a pack that meets your requirements exists. I have tried many and in the end, panniers always win.
> 
> Just out of curiosity...What does a "retarded" backpack look like?


Would you like to rub my pp?


----------



## HIMEHEEM

ProphetBanana said:


> Exactly what do I rub on my back, and is it practical to do so? I've worn wicking t-shirts to work and school, yet sweat still accumulates on my back. I'm sure the sweat marks aren't visible on wicking material, but I don't know.


Try a skin suit;
View attachment 201743


----------



## ProphetBanana

HIMEHEEM said:


> Try a skin suit;
> View attachment 201743


What if I get an erection?


----------



## saf-t

Deuter and Vaude both make (expensive) backpacks with a suspended mesh back panel. I've been considering one for a couple of years now because I'd rather use a backpack for commuting than panniers- it would let me use my good bike instead of the one with the rack. Haven't pulled the trigger because of price. That said, I'd guess that panniers are still better in terms of back sweat.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Have you considered a fanny pack like one of these? http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FLFP


----------



## BentChainring

Panniers >>> Messenger Bag > Backpack


----------



## tpgrole

Osprey has one of the nicest designs out there for keeping the pack off your back and letting air flow under it. I don't own one but for demo purposes I've worn one for about 45 minutes while shopping at my local outdoor store. It stayed very cool compared to other packs that sit directly on your back. They are definitely worth a look, but not sure what size bag you are looking for, most of the bags are designed for backpacking but they do make smaller ones too.

www.ospreypacks.com go to 'pack tech' then 'suspension technology' to see the different frames they offer.


----------



## Fogdweller

*Rudy?*

I commute with a Rudy Project backpack that boast patented "AFT" (Air Flow Technology). It has two ridges of foam on the outside that is supposed to let air flow down the middle. In the end, my back sweats. I don't think what you're looking for exists. Not even patented AFT fits the bill. $75 + shipping
http://www.e-rudy.com/index_inner_detail.php?group_id=4&cat_id=27&item_id=AC003062


----------



## dahut

You might try a smallish frame pack, the kind used for backpacking. AS the name implies, it is a metal frame that rides on your back, supported at the waist by a wide padded belt. The pack itself attaches to the frame, and so does not contact your body.

They ride high, though, which will likely throw off your cycling center of gravity. They aren't designed to be flexible and body conforming, either - they are more rigid than forgiving. You could possibly get one in a youth or womans size that wont look too dorky.

Another thought is one of the US Military packs, found on the surplus market. The Alice or Molle packs are what Im thinking of. I dont really know much about them, but the US military certainly has need for a cool and breathable field pack, and may have solved the problem for you. A small capacity version might do the trick. One of the guys at work, who served in Iraq, uses one everyday. 

You might have trouble finding either type in black, though. Look around on ebay and see what is available.

I recently saw another alternative on the internet: a pannier that fits overt the top tube, between your legs. 

Its an old idea, ASFAIK, which has been resurrected. Obviously, it has gear carrying limits, but it gets the weight off the rear of the cycle and relieves your back from toting your stuff... and sweating.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## wim

Perhaps I'm missing something something here, but why carry anything on your back when you've got a perfectly good bicycle under you? When I rode (and walked) with a backpack many tears ago, the backpack stayed on the bike when pedaling and went on my back only after parking the bike. If it's a fashion thing, I plead total ignorance.

For some ideas on how to stow stuff on a bike, here's a picture of a 1947 Swiss Amy bike.


----------



## tober1

I used to have a backpack made by Asolo that had exactly what you describe. You do lose some space inside the back so it can remain away from you but it was a really nice pack. I put it in the washing machine and one of the straps got caught and torn loose. Won't do that again. 

Wasn't exactly this, but it was close. And I also hate Panniers. you're not alone. They make my bike feel dorky and slow. 

http://www.amazon.com/Asolo-Gear-Ve...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1275577726&sr=8-5


----------



## pmf

That is so cool. 

I've got a couple of those rifles. The Swiss sold them off into the surplus market some time ago. The stocks were dinged up, but the metal and bores were in great condition. The workmanship is just incredible on them. They're extremely accurate. You can still find them for around $250. Its tempting to get a third. I read someplace that if they were made new today, they would cost over $2000.


----------



## wim

*Swiss equivalent to the "Share the Road" sign.*



pmf said:


> I've got a couple of those rifles..


Do you know what's the one in the photo—a K11 or K31?


----------



## pmf

wim said:


> Do you know what's the one in the photo—a K11 or K31?


Defintely a K-31 Schmidt Rubin. C&R eligible.


----------



## wim

pmf said:


> Defintely a K-31 Schmidt Rubin. C&R eligible.


Thanks, appreciate the expertise.


----------



## dahut

wim said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something something here, but why carry anything on your back when you've got a perfectly good bicycle under you? When I rode (and walked) with a backpack many tears ago, the backpack stayed on the bike when pedaling and went on my back only after parking the bike. If it's a fashion thing, I plead total ignorance.
> 
> For some ideas on how to stow stuff on a bike, here's a picture of a 1947 Swiss Amy bike.


ANd look at the pannier slung from the top tube. Like I said, an old idea that is seeing some new life these days.

As for the rifle, A german General once asked a Swiss general:
"You only have a million men in your army - If I invaded your country with 5 million men, what could you do."
The Swiss general replied, "Tell my soldiers to each shoot five times - and then go home."

The Swiss are renowned marksmen. Indeed the entire country is made up of them. It is not unknown to see young Swiss girls riding their bikes to 'schuetzenfesten', with their rifles slung on their back. 
Some will say that Switzerland has never been invaded because it is a nation of citizen soldiers, each of whom is an expert marksman. Only a fool would invade a mountainous nation comprised of such sturdy folk.

Hey, it works for me.


----------



## pmf

dahut said:


> ANd look at the pannier slung from the top tube. Like I said, an old idea that is seeing some new life these days.
> 
> As for the rifle, A german General once asked a Swiss general:
> "You only have a million men in your army - If I invaded your country with 5 million men, what could you do."
> The Swiss general replied, "Tell my soldiers to each shoot five times - and then go home."
> 
> The Swiss are renowned marksmen. Indeed the entire country is made up of them. It is not unknown to see young Swiss girls riding their bikes to 'schuetzenfesten', with their rifles slung on their back.
> Some will say that Switzerland has never been invaded because it is a nation of citizen soldiers, each of whom is an expert marksman. Only a fool would invade a mountainous nation comprised of such sturdy folk.
> 
> Hey, it works for me.


The version of that story I heard was between a German nobleman and a grizzled Swiss sergeant. Whatever the case, they are very accurate rifles. Makes a German Mauser look like something cobbled together in Afganistan. 

The Germans would have liked to invade Switzerland in WW2. The Swiss saw this coming and built fortresses in the mountains and wired all the tunnels, bridges and railroads with explosives. The Germans concluded that it wasn't worth the trouble. To this day, every Swiss family has at least one automatic rifle in their home or car. One of the lowest homocide rates in the world.


----------



## dahut

pmf said:


> The version of that story I heard was between a German nobleman and a grizzled Swiss sergeant. Whatever the case, they are very accurate rifles. Makes a German Mauser look like something cobbled together in Afganistan.


Even ther ammo is match grade. As far as I know, the only place it has ever been made is Switzerland, by the Swiss, for THEIR rifles. Like all things Swiss it meets the top standard or it isn't issued.
If I recall the Swiss rifles were actual issue right up into the 80's.



> The Germans would have liked to invade Switzerland in WW2. The Swiss saw this coming and built fortresses in the mountains and wired all the tunnels, bridges and railroads with explosives. The Germans concluded that it wasn't worth the trouble. To this day, every Swiss family has at least one automatic rifle in their home or car. One of the lowest homocide rates in the world.


Yeah, they at least have the notion of 'militia' correct. If I remember right,the Swiss view each of their citizens as soldier/citizens, and expect them to defend the country if needed. They must serve obligatory time in the armed services, then each year as a drilling reservist. They must qualify with their issued weapon once every year, too - a weapon which they keep at home and in good working order. 
I believe that goes on right up until retirement age.

As for the bike, have a look at that slung carrier hung on the top tube. Pretty snazzy idea... wish I could remember where I saw the updated versions, recently.


----------



## PlatyPius

ProphetBanana said:


> What if I get an erection?


No one would notice.


----------



## Klong

dahut said:


> As for the bike, have a look at that slung carrier hung on the top tube. Pretty snazzy idea... wish I could remember where I saw the updated versions, recently.



Like this?










The above are Carousel Design Works bags. Epic Designs produce a similar product and now a Canadian company called The Porcelain Rocket.

I'm working on a DIY set, but learning to sew is a slow process.


----------



## dahut

Klong said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above are Carousel Design Works bags. Epic Designs produce a similar product and now a Canadian company called The Porcelain Rocket.
> 
> I'm working on a DIY set, but learning to sew is a slow process.


Yeah, thats the general idea. Takes the weigh off the rear of the bike AND off of your back.
They look like they have minimal carry capacity, but how much do you really need?


----------



## Pablo

Racks are the way to go. FWIW, I have nice, expensive backpacks with mesh that suspends the bag from your back. You know what?, your back still gets sweaty under the mesh and on the contact points.


----------



## mbaha




----------



## dclee

http://www.deuterusa.com/products/productDetail.php?packID=futura28&sub=hiking&tert=futura
Has a mesh thingy that keeps the backpack off your back.


----------



## dahut

Pablo said:


> Racks are the way to go. FWIW, I have nice, expensive backpacks with mesh that suspends the bag from your back. You know what?, your back still gets sweaty under the mesh and on the contact points.


+1. 
Anyway you look at it, it's still crap hanging on your back as you ride.


----------



## tarwheel2

You need to think outside the box ... I mean backpack. For about the same amount of money you would spend on a different backpack that will still make your back sweat and throw off your balance, you could buy a large seatbag or panniers and rack.

I use a Carradice Barley for commuting, and it holds all that I need -- clothes, tools, tire repair stuff, lunch, cell phone, wallet, etc. It keeps stuff off your back and centers the weight on your bike so it has little effect on handling.


----------



## PaulRivers

By all means, please write back if you order something and it works.

I've never been able to find a backpack that would carry the books I carried for school, and had a ventilated back that was worth anything.

I have a deuter backpack that works well, as long as I'm not on my more hunched over road bikes (and I have a 1" rise - it's not like I have a 3" drop or anything) and I'm not carrying that much more than some rain gear. sigh.

The backpacks that directly contact your back still make my bike sweat where they contact. The backpacks that have mesh have worked for me, except that the mesh design requires a plastic piece to keep that gap between the mesh and the back of the actual pack, and that curved plastic piece really really cuts into room inside the pack.


----------



## intheways

You could try an ortlieb flight. It has a similar system to the Vaude and Deuter packs. PM me if you're interested. I've got one FS


----------



## c_kyle

saf-t said:


> Deuter and Vaude both make (expensive) backpacks with a suspended mesh back panel. I've been considering one for a couple of years now because I'd rather use a backpack for commuting than panniers- it would let me use my good bike instead of the one with the rack. Haven't pulled the trigger because of price. That said, I'd guess that panniers are still better in terms of back sweat.


X2 Deuter. The Futura is my day-hike goto bag. The mesh back panel with the bag suspended from it is awesome. I have worn it on the bike before, but have never been concerned with sweating. I dry off, take a wh0re bath with baby wipes and change into clean clothes at work when I commute.


----------

